# help with trust



## larson75 (Mar 24, 2010)

can anyone help me with gaining trust with my wife i have broke it in the past now she wont beleave me now she says she loves me but she is ready for the big D and im not im not ready for that y dose it hurt when i know im telling her the truth. i love my wife and always will no matter what


----------



## morningdew (Jan 14, 2010)

Once the trust has been breached it will take a lot of hardworks on your part to convince your wife and to rebuild that trust. Make sure you keep everything in your life as transparent as possible.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## larson75 (Mar 24, 2010)

i have opend my life to my wife she has told me that i dont know how much she loves me and that i started to gain trust back the this past weekend we had a isue cume up that i know she dont like it was porn. i know i have told her the truth about it but she would rather take a friends trust one that dont like my family for things that happen in there past. one that knows that our marrage is on the rocks but i cant prove to her that it wasnt me that put them on there none of it was on any computer that we own. i just want her to tell me once that i beleave you so i can keep on showing her that i love her no matter what goes on in our lifes i love my wife and i know im telling her the truth part of me just wants to tell her yes i did put it on there but then i would be liying to her about that and i know she dont want me to lie any more like i have sied i have told her the truth about what has happen i just cant explain how the porn got on to that jump drive that her friend had of mine. so i dont know how to fix this problem and that is what is bothering me the most.


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

As far as the porn goes, tell her that you understand that she doesn't believe you, that you realize why you are not trusted, but you did not do it. As long as that's the truth. 

You have no reason to expect her to believe you. You lied and now she can't believe what you say. The trust is gone. You need to take responsibility, stop lying, make yourself transparent, and hope that someday your wife will believe and trust you again. It's is NEVER okay to lie to your spouse unless it's about a gift or party for them.


----------

